# Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II Cigar Review - Good Cigar and Amazing with Age



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An awsome smoke when aged. Great out of the box. When aged it is so smooth and honestly the best smoke I have ever had. This cigar isn't the Cheape...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo II Cigar Review - Good Cigar and Amazing with Age


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jon, this is my favorite stick, just the right size, just the right flavor.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

One of these days I will be able to get one........but that does sound great!


----------

